# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  Looking for advice on whether I should do as directed

## SheepDog#1

So glad I found this forum! I am 46 and have been feeling sluggesh for some time now. No sex drive, desire YES! but, no drive. I just feel blah so, I went on line to research Test Therapy and make a long story short, got my blood drawn and tested by LapCorp. I am 46, drive a truck over the road, eat like crap, married for 25yrs, 5 grown kids and 3 grandkids. I don't smoke, anymore, but I do like to drink beer and wiskey but, not uncontrollably.

LabCorp BW Results;
Test serum = 585 ng/dL (348-1197)
Test Free = 5.7 pg/mL (direct) (6.8-21.5)
PSA = 0.765 (0.0-4.0)
IGF-1 = 113 ng/mL (67-205)
GH = <0.1 ng/mL (0.0-10)
Sex HBG, serum = 71.2 nmo1/L (16.5-55.9)

My Dr. wants to put me on a SuperMan plan, he call's it, and I want to make sure I take what I NEED, not just what someone wants to sell me..

Here is what he first suggested;
Hoye's: Sermorelin Forte Plus 19.8 mg per vile (qty 3)
Hoye's: Testosterone Cyp/Ena(90/10)200mg/10ml (qty 1)
Hoye's: HCG 5,000 inj. (qty 2)
Hoye's: Anastrozole 1.0mg (qty 20)
Hoye's: Oxandrolone 50mg (troche) (qty 35)
Hoye's: LIV.52 180 ct (liver support) (qty 1
Hoye's: MIC-Combo Ultra Burn. 30ml (liver support/fat burner) (qty 1)
Total cost; $2641.90 w/syringes as well

After telling him I could not afford that right now he took off the Sermorelin Forte Plus for later. Hoye's is a pharmacist, in case you might wonder.

Opinions please and thanks...

----------


## ppwc1985

Go to lowt.com, 199 a month if you need it. Need to post the limits for your labs but your total t looks ok but your free t not to good depending on the scale of the labs you use. I can't believe he was going to give you all that.

----------


## SheepDog#1

Need to mention; I did my blood draw at a hospital, LabCorp did the work. Not Quest.

----------


## SheepDog#1

> Go to lowt.com, 199 a month if you need it. Need to post the limits for your labs but your total t looks ok but your free t not to good depending on the scale of the labs you use. I can't believe he was going to give you all that.


I have so far, paid $200 for the BW and that is it. Added the limits for my labs. Yep, he tells me; "This is the therapy you should receive a lot of benefit from". I told him, I would rather start the Testosterone Cyp. with HCG , Oxandrolone and Anastrozole first. Than do more BW, see where I am and go from there. Once I get my Test where it SHOULD be, and the liver is good, I will than start the HGH therapy. That is my thinking anyway....

----------


## SheepDog#1

I was hoping this thread would do better but I think I jumped the gun, which is what I do when I am educated at the end but not at the start. I apologize if I came across as someone that doesn't take the time to research, believe me, I have researched as much as I can, and still am. In fact, it is frustrating to not get answers, that just causes people to make stupid decision because they feel that no decision is worse than a bad decision.

Not going to start any TRT just yet, all I have done so far, is Blood Work and I am pretty sure I need more. I want to find out what my LH, FSH, DHEA & Vitamin D levels are, they are not on my current BW sheet. I also feel that I should try to loose some weight before I start on TRT and than get BW again before I start. The only way I can really loose weight is through my food intake. I know how to control calories and the best way for me to do that is just drink MR Shake's. It's kind of extreme for some but, last time I lost 35lbs was in Iraq and all I did was drink Protein shakes, 6 a day and 3 months later,,,I was down to my HS weight,,,it was crazy. 

I figure in about 5 weeks, I will start my TRT with Testosterone , HCG and Anastrozole, take BW about 8 weeks later and go from there. In about a week I am going to take a multi vitamin of sorts. It is called Texas SuperFood and it is supposed to be make up of 55 Organic fruits and veggies. I bought one bottle and if I believe it is what they say, I will stay on it for life.

I will keep this thread up to date, as much as possible. Peace

----------

